

How much does it cost to develop an app? The true price of starting from scratch - stasy
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/11/24/much-cost-develop-app-true-expense-starting-scratch/
I&#x27;ve made over 20 apps for Windows 8 (I&#x27;m also a student) for exactly $0. These apps are not the best, but with some work, I believe I could make a good&#x2F;successful, full scaled app.
======
stasy
I've made about 20 apps for Windows 8 for the price of $0. Although I am a
student, and got $20 lifted from a year of membership, and free Visual Studio
Pro, this seems to be a little biased. I think that if I work on it, and make
a full-scaled app, I could make a good/successful app. This article seems to
be intended for people who won't develop the app themselves.

